# Dune



## Dayshayde (Jun 16, 2009)

I just finished the first of the trilogy and it was great, there are two others that I'm reading now and another coming out this year from the author's son.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the series.  Very well written.

Unfortunately, he peaked in the first book.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jun 16, 2009)

A really amazing book.  The series eventually sort of peters out, but everybody has their own point where they give up on it.  Or not.

Herbert was a real giant in many ways, and ahead of his time in a lot of concerns.

One cool thing I learned about "Dune" is that Herbert got the inspiration to write it when hiking in the Olympic Rain Forest of Washington State... the wettest spot in the continental states.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a big Dune fan.  I even went to the trouble to real the fifteen or whatever books outside the original trilogy.  I don't know if I'll bother to keep up with any new books.  There's only so far a series can stretch before it begins to rot from the inside out.


----------



## BoredMormon (Jun 17, 2009)

Have to agree with everyone here. Great first book. The trilogy was pretty good.

But by the time Duncan Idaho gets cloned for the 17th time my patience was wearing thin. After dune was destroyed it just started getting stranger and stranger.

His son's books are mostly just cash grabs based on the successes of the father. One or two of them were worth reading, but I don't remember which.


----------



## caelum (Jul 30, 2009)

BoredMormom pretty much pins the tail on the donkey.  Loved the first one to pieces, but my enthusiasm waned more and more every subsequent book.  By the end, yeah, it was kind of all over the place.  There was _even another_ faction added in the form of some woman army that enslaved people with sex, not to mention amazing hand-to-hand combat skills.  The only cool thing in the latter books was in book 5 or 6 when this guy went like super-human and could move the speed of sound and he basically owned like fifty bitches.  Herbert described the slo-mo combat a little bit, which was very savoury.

_He watched his hand gently float through the air towards the fish speaker's face, and then watched her face turn to red applesauce goo that started to fan out into the air in pretty jetties.  Then he watched with fascination as he poked the other guy in the chest with his finger - one knuckle - two knuckle - all the way in!_

And I somehow gagged my way through one of the prequel farces, but it was bad bad bad.


----------



## Leyline (Jul 30, 2009)

My favorite was _God Emperor_. Best of the series, IMO.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jul 30, 2009)

I still haven't managed to make it through the first book.  This kind of stuff isn't really my normal reading material, but people rave on the books so much that I really want to get into them - or at least get through them.


----------



## MEShammas (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Malone said:


> I still haven't managed to make it through the first book. This kind of stuff isn't really my normal reading material, but people rave on the books so much that I really want to get into them - or at least get through them.


 
Read Ender's Game if you like more political and faster paced sci-fi Malone. It's also a good entry-level novel for the genre.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a copy of Ender's Game somewhere but I've never even opened it.  I guess I'll give that one a try now.


----------

